# Painting ABS plastic



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Guys
The front ABS bumper on my Dethleffs is looking the worse for it's 10 years wear. The plastic is coloured right through rather than painted, but the top surface has started to "skin" in places making it look very patchy. Question-is it possible to deal with this by preparation/painting ? I suspect that a replacement would be impossible to obtain and a reproduction VERY expensive to make, so any advice or suggestions are welcome!


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Most car accesory/spares places (Halfords etc) these days do suitable primers for plastics including ABS bumpers and ranges of top coats also, chances being you could match to the colour your bumper is. Obviously there's the buy the paint and use proper spraying gear but I guess the former is nearer where you are looking.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Waleem

ABS isn't an easy medium to paint successfully, however if you remove all the old paint, key the surface well and use a good self etching primer you should be able to get the paint to stick OK for a couple of years at least.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John
We had the same sort of problem on our old Hymer mate.... I had the front grille repainted in a paint shop, pretty inexpensively too, and it came back looking like new. You can see some pics in our album if you would like......
Good luck mate and definitely go for it, it will make such a difference....

Keith


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Just had an ABS wheel arch trim painted and laquered, first class job, you will save some money by removing the bumper yourself, expect to pay around £150 

Regds M&D


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I have just had the van skirt painted. It was looking particularly tatty in places so got a body shop to patch it up and repaint. I have to say I am pleased with the job,. As to how long it will last remains to be seen. Am considering slowly getting the remainder of the van done.
Ian


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

John, mines patchy too. I had a quote of £350 to repair and spray the whole bottom side skirts and front bumper.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks guys for the advice. I know a guy who did a VERY good respray on my Dads Renault Holdsworth at little cost, so will get a quote from him.
Shane's quote sounds very reasonable though. (Fortunately, it is only my front bumper thats patchy Shane, so as long as they can get a near colour, I only need to have that done.)


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I can help even more....

Heres an extract from an email from Dethleffs, telling me the colour codes of the paint...

No. 1100027 kalahari beige metallic LA 1 Y

No. 1100028 red streaps

No. 1100014 elfenbein Isny for the bodywork


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Excellent Shane-I forgot you had been in touch with them for the codes. So presumably, the skirts and bumpers should be Kalahari Beige like the bottom of the body then ?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I guess so....

Wish I could afford to get the whole thing sprayed white with some nice graphics.... that would look awesome.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey Shane! Look at eBay item no. 200074531492
Its the same as yours, isnt it? Have a look at the closeup of the front bumper.............................


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Yep its the same interior! When mines finished, it won't look as old fashioned!


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I wouldnt mind that scooter rack though......


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

You can have it John... its too big for my liking!


----------

